# Channel 11 WTTW Chicago 11.2 and 11.1 same



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

I just noticed that WTTW Channel 11 in Chicago now has the same programing on 11.1 and 11.2. Now I ask, why are they wasting bandwidth to broadcast 11.2 (480i version)?

It would be nice if they shut down 11.2 and went back to broadcasting 11.1 in 1080i instead of 720p.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 29, 2008)

tzphotos.com said:


> I just noticed that WTTW Channel 11 in Chicago now has the same programing on 11.1 and 11.2. Now I ask, why are they wasting bandwidth to broadcast 11.2 (480i version)?
> 
> It would be nice if they shut down 11.2 and went back to broadcasting 11.1 in 1080i instead of 720p.


Here's an older thread which may or may not give some insight.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=145469


----------

